
John Carmack discusses the art and science of software engineering [2012] - sidcool
https://blogs.uw.edu/ajko/2012/08/22/john-carmack-discusses-the-art-and-science-of-software-engineering/
======
hyperpallium
Something wrong with dup detection? I submitted this link after this one, but
HN didn't redirect me to this one. My later one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10211380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10211380)

This and my later link look the same to me:

    
    
      https://blogs.uw.edu/ajko/2012/08/22/john-carmack-discusses-the-art-and-science-of-software-engineering/
      https://blogs.uw.edu/ajko/2012/08/22/john-carmack-discusses-the-art-and-science-of-software-engineering/

